# Pregnant Platy?



## bethdooley (Aug 25, 2012)

Can anyone verify for me that this platy is pregnant? I'm new to having fish and have just been keeping my eye on this fish and trying to figure out the sex and if it is pregnant? And if so how much longer before she gives birth?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Pics don't work. Upload them to a photo website like photobucket or flikr. or even facebook could work. then click the mountain looking icon and post the link.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

My Platy looked the same way and gave birth. It definitely is a female. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

